# Bolt Pattern Size on a 1964 Impala?



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

5 on 5


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Dec 8 2006, 08:08 PM~6726725
> *5 on 5
> *


NOPE its 5 on 4 and 3/4


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 8 2006, 09:10 PM~6726737
> *NOPE its 5 on 4 and 3/4
> *


my bad i was going by this site, read the wrong 1
http://rockcrawler-mrt.com/boltpatternref.html


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Thankyou.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Dec 8 2006, 08:13 PM~6726750
> *my bad i was going by this site, read the wrong 1
> http://rockcrawler-mrt.com/boltpatternref.html
> *


Its all good i wasnt trying to come at you crazy i just wanted u and the asker to know the correct size


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 8 2006, 11:10 PM~6726737
> *NOPE its 5 on 4 and 3/4
> *


yes sir


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

same as acura or 8 series bmw


----------

